# Newb... looking to try Winny/Test for endurance needs



## Squirrel (Sep 16, 2016)

41 yr old guy....fairly lean but still over 200, I am looking to try a cycle of Winny/Test for 6-8wks to enjoy more "spirited" movements on the trails. 
Not really interested in "significant" mass or strength gains, just more leaning out ( yes my diet is dialed in) and more strength and endurance.
I train strength and endurance concurrently....so I do expect some amount of strength gains, just not as important so I am not wanting an aggressive AAS.
Hopefully I get more knowledge here, looking forward to it!


----------



## brazey (Sep 17, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 17, 2016)

brazey said:


> Welcome....





Thanks!!


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 10, 2017)

welcome


----------



## yesidont (Jan 18, 2017)

hi and welcome, if you want to run it so short you will need prop


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2017)

welcome


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Welcome. Are you running, riding bike, riding motocross, etc? I noticed you said trails but didn't elaborate.


----------



## CrazySteroids (Jan 19, 2017)

welcome brother


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 19, 2017)

First welcome

Second winny is not an "endurance" drug..its gonna spike BP super high at specific dosages which will limit your endurance. Its great fore explosive sports, sprints, lifts, etc..

For endurance go with something more suitable, something like EPO.  EQ in the realms of anabolic, low dose might be more suitable for you but be aware with that as well, teh red blood cell increases eventually can spike BP as well..


----------

